

Amazon’s Dash Button and the future of invisible, frictionless computers - hillis
https://medium.com/@JonathanHillis/amazon-s-dash-button-and-the-future-of-invisible-frictionless-computers-102ebea74b7c

======
wazdee
I like the idea of the dash button a lot. Even with one click ordering on my
phone with the Amazon app that is logged in automatically I still didn't order
toilet paper right away when I saw I only had two rolls left this morning. I
think if I had had a dash button I would have. And though that sounds silly I
think many people operate the same way.

I also want the dash button but have never used Amazon's Subscribe and Save. I
think subscription services are advertised as reducing your mental overhead
but for me they can increase it as I am worried I will automatically buy
something I don't want or forget to cancel the subscription. Plus with things
like toilet paper I don't know how often I need to order it, a dash button
solves all this.

------
mermoose
People tend to significantly underestimate how beneficial it is to have your
mind cleared of all of the little, nagging things on your to-do list. I
started using the GTD [1] methodology to help with that, and it has improved
my ability to focus significantly.

I can see how the Dash Button would be similarly useful.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done)

